# Pokemon Black/White



## Waffles (Feb 17, 2011)

HOW HAS THERE NOT BEEN A THREAD FOR THIS
Coming out March 6th! Can't wait! Pre-ordered, got the shiny dogs event done, and I'm training some pokemon for a team! WHOO!
Any plans? :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Make lucario+zoroark "fanart". :V


----------



## Willow (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll eventually break down and buy Black. Mijuuuuuu <3

And I only got Raikou from the legendary shinies event.


----------



## theLight (Feb 17, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 17, 2011)

theLight said:


> It's the same game being published over and over again. To discuss re-hashes, just find an old thread and necro it. The action committed is a perfect metaphor for what Nintendo is doing with this franchise.


 
Oh snap. :O


----------



## theLight (Feb 18, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been spoiled with regards to some of the details, so I'm partial to White version.  I hear Braviary is exclusive to White, Zekrom looks kinda neat in a way, and I'd probably choose Snivy for a starter.  It'd be nice if I could snag one of the shint event legendaries, because that's what you need to get a Zorua or Zoroark.

No hurries though.  I still have to get strong enough to take down Lance in HeartGold ... Lanturn's combination of Water+Electric can wipe the floor with half of his team if I can get that fish to survive long enough to actually get off a shot, and Hitmonchan's Ice Punch should prove useful against his Dragonites.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 18, 2011)

theLight said:


> I used to love Pokemon as a kid. It was the only hand-held game I ever liked. Then, re-hash after re-hash brought me to the reality that nothing in that series will ever change besides graphics, items, and new Pokemon.


 Pirate that shit. :V


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2011)

P word bad.

The underlying gameplay's going to be the same, that much is for sure, but at least the graphics get a _major_ overhaul this time around.  Every last one of the 649 species gets its own idle animation in combat.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 18, 2011)

And plus, the 5th gen looks WAY better then 4th, maybe even 3rd. It's GOOD.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 18, 2011)

Waffles said:


> And plus, the 5th gen looks WAY better then 4th, maybe even 3rd. It's GOOD.


 
I have never seen a post more deserving of an Anti-This button.

That said, I'll probably end up getting it anyways.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 18, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> I have never seen a post more deserving of an Anti-This button.
> 
> That said, I'll probably end up getting it anyways.


 
Okay, with a few exceptions, Gen 5 > Gen 4. Some of Gen 5 > some of Gen 3.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not sure which one I want to get. Black the more interesting Kami; White has the better of the new 3-stage psychic lines.

Still though, I intend to get one of them on release day if I can swing it.


----------



## Zoloft-slug (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't played in a long time, should I go back and buy the ones for gameboy color and then work up?


----------



## Taralack (Feb 18, 2011)

Zoloft-slug said:


> I haven't played in a long time, should I go back and buy the ones for gameboy color and then work up?


 
Don't bother.

IIRC, there was a B/W thread that was semi-active a few months back, but it's probably fallen into such obscurity that it wouldn't warrant a necro. inb4 the resident Nintenfags come in and clutter up this thread too. :V

That said, I'm really only getting the game because of N. I also really like the design of the male player character this time around. I've been trying not to spoil myself with the new Pokemon, and I've been doing well so far; the ones I do know about are from watching the B/W anime.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> I also really like the design of the male player character this time around.


He's got an intersting deesign too.  Ethan (2nd gen) was okay, Brenndan (3rd gen) was better, but Lucas (4th gen) just plain looked goofy.



Zoloft-slug said:


> I haven't played in a long time, should I go back and buy the ones for gameboy color and then work up?


 
You can't transfer pokÃ©mon from the first two generations onwards.  Start with the GBA ones (Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald are the third gen, FireRed/LeafGreen are remakes of the original 1st gen).  Then there's the DS ones (Diamond/Pearl/Platinum, and HeartGold/SoulSilver are remakes of the 2nd gen).

If you've played it from the beginning, you'll note that there's a difficulty spike in each generation as the underlying mechanics get slightly more complex.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 18, 2011)

After seeing these mutant looking Pokemon, I think I see why I'm so far behind... If I bought it, I wouldn't want to play with anything after Gold and Silver.

What the shit is that?!


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 18, 2011)

Buffafro. Nuff said. 8)

Disclaimer: Yes, i'm aware that probably won't be his US name. That said, Oshawott/Mijumaru and it's evos are pretty badass too. 8)


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 18, 2011)

If I can quick transfer in Pokemon from previous gens, I'll buy it. I emulated a patched version for a bit awhile ago, and it's actually come out with some damn sweet new features.

Just... holy shit, everything is ugly except for three or four. STOP LOOKING AT ME BLITZLE, YOU ARE HIDEOUS. I DISOWN YOU. >:C


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 18, 2011)

Oovie said:


> After seeing these mutant looking Pokemon, I think I see why I'm so far behind... If I bought it, I wouldn't want to play with anything after Gold and Silver.
> 
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Gothitelle_%28Pok%C3%A9mon%29"]What the shit is that?![/URL]


That thing doesn't even look bad when you consider that this thing exists.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 18, 2011)

And WTF is this? A bean throwing up?
http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-bw/518.shtml


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 18, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> And WTF is this? A bean throwing up?
> [URL]http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-bw/518.shtml[/url]


"Musharna appears to be based on traditional Japanese incense burners called _koro_. These are used in traditional tea ceremonies, but many styles of _koro_ have been developed to be used with insect repellent incense. These insect repellent _koro_ are popularly shaped like a pig."

Makes sense, I guess?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2011)

There was a thread for this... we just ran out of stuff to talk about.


Toraneko said:


> inb4 the resident Nintenfags come in and clutter up this thread too. :V


hi


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2011)

Oovie said:


> After seeing these mutant looking Pokemon, I think I see why I'm so far behind... If I bought it, I wouldn't want to play with anything after Gold and Silver.


_Every_ generation has had mutant-looking PokÃ©mon, just some more than others.  Remember Mewtwo?  (Well, he at least had the excuse of being an actual, genetically engineered mutant.)

Among the more normal-looking pokÃ©mon in the 5th generation are:
- Deerling/Sawsbuck (deer with seasonal antlers)
- Purrloin (housecat)
- Sandile (crocodile)
- Purotoga (sea turtle)
- Minccino / Cinccino (chinchilla or something, but _extremely cute_)
- Emolga (flying squirrel, also extremely cute)
- Braviary (bald eagle)


----------



## Taralack (Feb 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> hi


 
oh good I was afraid you missed the memo


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2011)

Pokemon is dead to me, So no.

Also, You faggots need to get hyped over Xenoblade and The Last Story.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 18, 2011)

HELLO FAGGOTS, NO ONE LOVES POKÃ‰MON MORE THAN ME.

I pre-ordered that bitch. Got it for $14, and free 2-day shipping.

SO, YEA, TAKE THAT BITCHES.

Also, I don't think there's anything I can add from the previous thread.

Although if the professor's English name has been announced, that'd be neat to know.

I was thinking, like, Willow, or Maple.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't get hyped over anything.  Well, maybe for _Okamiden_, but you keep it in perspective.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> HELLO FAGGOTS, NO ONE LOVES POKÃ‰MON MORE THAN ME.


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=4768029


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 19, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> P word bad.
> 
> The underlying gameplay's going to be the same, that much is for sure, but at least the graphics get a _major_ overhaul this time around.  Every last one of the 649 species gets its own idle animation in combat.


 
I am proud that GameFreak has finally gotten to the "graphics that move" level of game development.

It only took them fourteen years to get there. Who knows where they'll be in another fourteen!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 19, 2011)

theLight said:


> It's the same game being published over and over again. To discuss re-hashes, just find an old thread and necro it. The action committed is a perfect metaphor for what Nintendo is doing with this franchise.


 
It's safe to say you don't like any other game genre out there? 

Also Nintendo is only the publisher - Did you know that the people who make the games is actually a company called Game Freak? They never got any credit for making a game that sold the game boy for so much - I feel sorry for them. :<

Also for the record...the ugliest pokÃ©mon are *still* Lickitung and its disgusting evolution, Jynx, and Mr. Mime. Really, GameFreak? Other than the garbage pokÃ©mon, these are supposed to be hideous and heavily uninspired - And Mrs. Popo and a gender-confused Mr. Mime are still the ugliest pokÃ©s?


----------



## Xenke (Feb 19, 2011)

SirRob said:


> http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=4768029


 
Your parody of Phoenix Wright proves to me you're not a real fan faggot.

I'm pretty sure I've told this story before, but have you heard of the time where I spent, like, three months ordering on Amazon and getting refunds until I finally got an authentic working copy of PokÃ©mon Emerald.

Dedication, yo.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'm pretty sure I've told this story before, but have you heard of the time where I spent, like, three months ordering on Amazon and getting refunds until I finally got an authentic working copy of PokÃ©mon Emerald.
> 
> Dedication, yo.


Not dedicated enough to leave the house for Pokemon though.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 19, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> Not dedicated enough to leave the house for Pokemon though.


 
Mail isn't delivered directly to my house.

And it's equally difficult to find a legit copy in a store. Every time I browse the GBA selection of the stores that still have them, it's littered with bootlegs.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Also, You faggots need to get hyped over Xenoblade and The Last Story.


 
Xenoblade has a release date?


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> And it's equally difficult to find a legit copy in a store. Every time I browse the GBA selection of the stores that still have them, it's littered with bootlegs.


Hm, I've never heard of that being a problem with any of the other Pokemon games.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 19, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> Hm, I've never heard of that being a problem with any of the other Pokemon games.


 
It's a problem exclusive to the GBA ones, more so with the 3rd-gen originals than the 1st-gen remakes.

It's simply because GBA games were really easy to imitate, and there was a huge market for them.

It's pretty easy to spot, though, if you know what to look for.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Your parody of Phoenix Wright proves to me you're not a real fan faggot.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've told this story before, but have you heard of the time where I spent, like, three months ordering on Amazon and getting refunds until I finally got an authentic working copy of PokÃ©mon Emerald.
> 
> Dedication, yo.


Want to prove which one of us is a real fan? Let's battle!

Oh wait, you can't! Bwahahaha!! I win by default!!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 19, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Xenoblade has a release date?


 Not yet, But it's has been announced.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> And it's equally difficult to find a legit copy in a store. Every time I browse the GBA selection of the stores that still have them, it's littered with bootlegs.


Where you do live?



jcfynx said:


> I am proud that GameFreak has finally gotten to the "graphics that move" level of game development.


It's not difficult, really, the challenge is having to make animations _for all 649 of them_.  Consider:
- Pokemon Crystal needed entry animations for all 251 at-the-time species.
- 3rd generation needed individual menu animations for all 386 species.  Emerald also added two-frame entry animations for all of 'em.
- 4th generation extended the menu sprites and entry animations to 493, and HG/SS needed to have four-directional walking sprites created for all of 'em.

It's not difficult, really, it's just a lot of legwork to make sure _one_ tiny aspect of the feature actually, y'know ... worked.

For example, in the _Pokemon Mystery Dungeon_ spinoffs, every last species needed to have *eight*-directional sprites (including assymetrical sprites like Kingler or Absol), including walking, attacking, reacting to damage, etc. In addition to that, all NPCs needed to have dialogue portraits.  Red and Blue Rescue Team didn't supply dialogue portraits for all species outright, just NPCs, so it created a curious gap in the postgame where if you evolved your starters they lost their dialogue portraits even if they were the same species as another NPC (like Charizard or Blastoise).


----------



## Xenke (Feb 19, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Where you do live?


 
I've seen it in Texas, as well as Massachusetts.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 19, 2011)

Woo, I'm making an all-grass team.
Meganium, Breloom, Bellossom, Ludicolo, Nattorei, Sawsbuck
WHEEEE I FEEL LIKE A GYM LEADER.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 19, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Woo, I'm making an all-grass team.
> Meganium, Breloom, Bellossom, Ludicolo, Nattorei, Sawsbuck
> WHEEEE I FEEL LIKE A GYM LEADER.


 
Bitches be dying to my ghost team.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Bitches be dying to my ghost team.


Your ghosts are toast against my dark team.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Bitches be dying to my ghost team.


 You think I'm afraid of a ghost team when I can wipe out a flying team with mine? >:V


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 19, 2011)

Waffles said:


> You think I'm afraid of a ghost team when I can wipe out a flying team with mine? >:V


 
But none of your team has any resistance to Fire.  And Fire-types tend to be fast.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 19, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> But none of your team has any resistance to Fire.  And Fire-types tend to be fast.


 Fire types also tend to have piss-poor defense and my team pretty much specializes in defense/tanking.
Also, Ludicolo? Water/Grass?


----------



## Oovie (Feb 19, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> _Every_ generation has had mutant-looking PokÃ©mon, just some more than others.  Remember Mewtwo?  (Well, he at least had the excuse of being an actual, genetically engineered mutant.)


You just blew my mind calling Mewtwo a mutant looking Pokemon...! I suppose you hold Jinx and Mr. Mime in better regards?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> But none of your team has any resistance to Fire.  And Fire-types tend to be fast.


There are just as many Grass types in the top 100 fastest Pokemon as there are Fire types.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Fire types also tend to have piss-poor defense and my team pretty much specializes in defense/tanking.
> Also, Ludicolo? Water/Grass?


I'm aware Ludicolo's type combination normalizes all damage from electric/grass/fire/ice, but it still leaves him open to Flying, Bug, and Poison.  Flying types are fast too.

Though to be fair, I tend to be the offense type because the faster you take out an opponent, the less damage you take in return.  Kinda offsets the lower defense scores.



Oovie said:


> You just blew my mind calling Mewtwo a mutant looking Pokemon...! I suppose you hold Jinx and Mr. Mime in better regards?


Nope, I send out a Dark type to Crunch them for breakfast.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 20, 2011)

Guys guys, come on.

Spiritomb is obviously the best.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Guys guys, come on.
> 
> Spiritomb is obviously the best.


 Psh
Legendaries
And plus it has poor stat values to match :V


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 20, 2011)

White PokÃ©mon walk like this.

But black PokÃ©mon, black PokÃ©mon walk like _this_.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 20, 2011)

I think your links failed, or something.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 20, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Psh
> Legendaries
> And plus it has poor stat values to match :V


 
You can breed it.

Therefor, not legendary. :V


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 20, 2011)

You can breed Manaphy, too, except that the offspring isn't another Manaphy but a Phione which doesn't evolve.  So yeah.



Xenke said:


> Guys guys, come on.
> 
> Spiritomb is obviously the best.


Foresight + Mega Punch = One hit KO.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 20, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> I'm aware Ludicolo's type combination normalizes all damage from electric/grass/fire/ice, but it still leaves him open to Flying, Bug, and Poison.  Flying types are fast too..


 
Not to mention, Flying has Aerial Ace. Ludicolo can double team all it wants to but it can't stop Aerial Ace from hitting.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 20, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Foresight + Mega Punch = One hit KO.


 
Hyper Beam. :V


----------



## SirRob (Feb 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Hyper Beam. :V


It's what your avatar is about to do.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Hyper Beam. :V


 
It doesn't affect the foe's Spiritomb...


----------



## Waffles (Feb 20, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> It doesn't affect the foe's Spiritomb...


 Foresight first!
Or use a pokemon with that ability that lets it hit ghost types with normal moves no matter what.
Also, aerial ace is weak as shit, so are all the moves that "go first/never miss". 60 power? OH NOES! It's not like I EV trained my Ludicolo in HP and Defence D:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 20, 2011)

Ludicolo? Meet Brave Bird. Brave Bird? Meet Ludicolo. 

It's super effective!

Yeah, I seriously wish they used a Grass trainer for the l33t four. :< Just cause it's fragile doesn't mean there aren't defensively-oriented ones like Ludicolo or Nattorei.

Oooh, or Rock. Rock's actually much better when used offensively. (Oh look at all the double weaknesses! Defensive type my ASS, brock!) It's always wasted when the gimmick is "OMGz!!! lol u cant yuuuze yur Tackle! You hav to uze water/grass/fighting types againzt them1!!".


----------



## Waffles (Feb 20, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Ludicolo? Meet Brave Bird. Brave Bird? Meet Ludicolo.
> 
> It's super effective!
> 
> ...


 Brave Bird, meet MASSIVE recoil damage.
Also, yeah, Koga from Gold/Silver was SORT OF grass, but he was doing it ALL wrong.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Allow me to point to Ludicolo's ability, Swift Swim: "Speed doubles in the rain."

Please tell me what flying type is touching him before getting decked with an ice beam.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 21, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> Allow me to point to Ludicolo's ability, Swift Swim: "Speed doubles in the rain."
> 
> Please tell me what flying type is touching him before getting decked with an ice beam.


 Charizard? Fire resists ice attacks...


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Charizard? Fire resists ice attacks...


But in a Charizard vs. Ludicolo scenario, Ludicolo would be using surf.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 21, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> But in a Charizard vs. Ludicolo scenario, Ludicolo would be using surf.


 Hydro Pump*
And there won't be any ice because my team is all grass :0


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Hydro Pump*
> And there won't be any ice because my team is all grass :0


Surf is so much more reliable. And you should really have Ice Beam on Ludicolo, as it's one of the few options you'll have against other grass types or flying types.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 21, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> But in a Charizard vs. Ludicolo scenario, Ludicolo would be using surf.


 
Persian can learn aeriel ace. >_>
Or Kangaskhan, Golduck too.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 21, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> Allow me to point to Ludicolo's ability, Swift Swim: "Speed doubles in the rain."
> 
> Please tell me what flying type is touching him before getting decked with an ice beam.


Quite a few, as it would still have to waste a turn with rain dance.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Skarmory says:

"CAW! Ice won't kill me!"

He's my bird. BFFs.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 21, 2011)

The whole point of my ludicolo is (in no order):
-leftovers
-rain dish
-toxic
-leech seed
Then just hydro pump until they die. It works really well.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Persian can learn aeriel ace. >_>
> Or Kangaskhan, Golduck too.


Didn't know they were flying type now. :V



Sponge Cat said:


> Quite a few, as it would still have to waste a turn with rain dance.


Fair enough, I suppose. I tend to think more of something else setting up the rain though.



Xenke said:


> Skarmory says:
> 
> "CAW! Ice won't kill me!"
> 
> He's my bird. BFFs.


Skarmory doesn't have great special defense, and takes normal damage from ice and water moves. Ludicolo would be using surf and dealing a pretty big hit. Surf from max SpA Ludicolo in the rain is always a 2HKO against max SpD Skarmory (and no Skarmory will actually be running max SpD).


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 21, 2011)

I must say though i hate all of the starters this time.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 21, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> Didn't know they were flying type now. :V


 
TM40,


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> TM40,


I'm not saying that they can't learn it. I'm saying that my initial remark asked for "what flying type," so none of them qualify.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2011)

Does anyone here actually play Pokemon against other people?


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Does anyone here actually play Pokemon against other people?


 
No.

I just like my favorites. :3

Besides, people get too into that shit.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> No.
> 
> I just like my favorites. :3
> 
> Besides, people get too into that shit.


 
I asked a friend if he was free to chat about some shit. Nope, he was busy. He had to EV train thirty Pokemon, apparently, and the one he was working on was only going to take 110 more Buizels to do right.

Oh, ok.


----------



## Zoltea (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> I asked a friend if he was free to chat about some shit. Nope, he was busy. He had to EV train thirty Pokemon, apparently, and the one he was working on was only going to take 110 more Buizels to do right.
> 
> Oh, ok.



He should be using the nifty power items from the Battle Frontier/Battle Tower, really cuts down on time for EV training.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 21, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Brave Bird, meet MASSIVE recoil damage.
> Also, yeah, Koga from Gold/Silver was SORT OF grass, but he was doing it ALL wrong.


 
I thought he was actually poison. Which is okay, considering GameFreak *hates* that type and it's nice to see a different type in the l33t four. (You think they hate fire because it's not a common type in the wild? Well fire's not common in the wild in real life anyways - They added twice the amount of fire types to the game as they did poison in Gen V. And none of them are as good as Weezing.) 



SirRob said:


> Does anyone here actually play Pokemon against other people?


 
No because when you play it against other people, nobody tries to win with their favourites so when they aren't hacking a Spiritomb with Wonder Guard they're using level 100 shiny legendaries or starters that shut down any hope of you using Fire or Ice types by planting Stealth Rock on your team.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Does anyone here actually play Pokemon against other people?


I've wanted to for a while. I've read up on just about everything. I know my game mechanics for IV/nature/move breeding and EVs and such. It's just a lack of motivation because I know I'm going to have an very imperfect team the first time around, so I know I'm going to be wasting hours on creating it. :/


----------



## Waffles (Feb 21, 2011)

I play pokemon with my friends in school :0 We all focus on one type (gym leader teams) and have our real battle teams, too. We don't allow any ubers, no legendaries, no hacked pokemon, and a few other much smaller rules.
It's super fun!


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I play pokemon with my friends in school :0 We all focus on one type (gym leader teams) and have our real battle teams, too. We don't allow any ubers, no legendaries, no hacked pokemon, and a few other much smaller rules.


No legendaries if you already have the "no ubers" rule is a bit silly. Banning something like Mewtwo is for the best, but banning things like Regigigas is just pointless.


----------



## Love! (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll get White after I get a job. I would get Black instead but I have enough black things as it is.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> No because when you play it against other people, nobody tries to win with their favourites so when they aren't hacking a Spiritomb with Wonder Guard they're using level 100 shiny legendaries or starters that shut down any hope of you using Fire or Ice types by planting Stealth Rock on your team.


You're playing in the wrong tier. Also, Rapid Spin.

Also, in any competitive game you will see people overusing the best character.

Also, level 100 isn't hard to achieve.

Also, if you're up against a Spiritomb with Wonder Guard, you should play people that aren't 10.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 21, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> Allow me to point to Ludicolo's ability, Swift Swim: "Speed doubles in the rain."
> 
> Please tell me what flying type is touching him before getting decked with an ice beam.



Since we're only speaking in theory, let's see:

1 - Ludicolo won't be moving so fast once an Electric type nails him with Thunder Wave.  (And we all know that Thunder _never misses_ during a rainstorm.)  Alternately, if we're playing Generation V, I can just Waterlog your Ludicolo, at which point you can kiss that Grass typing goodbye.

2 - If I bring in a Noctowl + Zoom Lens, moving last means Hypnosis is more likely to put you under, at which point I can start nailing you with supereffective STAB Air Slash (and Noctowl has a good Sp.Atk to power it).  Noctowl's also better than average when it comes to his Sp.Def.

3 - Or, if I bring in a Normal/Flying type with a Power Herb, I can nail you with a supereffective STAB Sky Attack on turn one, then follow it up with a STAB Hyper Beam on turn two.  If you're still alive after that, then you really _are_ doing good.

4 - Did you mention Toxic?  Okay, then I can just Synchronize it right back onto you, and you'll be going down.  Or I can just bring in a Poison type (got any good Ground moves, Ludicolo?) to begin with and start nailing you with a STAB _and_ supereffective Sludge Bomb, Poison Fang (which can badly poison), and all the rest.

If you haven't played competitive multiplayer (to be fair, I haven't either), try it sometime and you'll see just how damned fast a good opponent can crack that pineapple wide open.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Since we're only speaking in theory, let's see:
> 
> 1 - Ludicolo won't be moving so fast once an Electric type nails him with Thunder Wave.  (And we all know that Thunder _never misses_ during a rainstorm.)  Alternately, if we're playing Generation V, I can just Waterlog your Ludicolo, at which point you can kiss that Grass typing goodbye.
> 
> ...


 
Someone's angry. :roll:


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Someone's angry. :roll:


That's called ownage, not anger. The only one angry here is me.

SOMEONE PLAY ME DARN IT.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

SirRob said:


> That's called ownage, not anger. The only one angry here is me.
> 
> SOMEONE PLAY ME DARN IT.


 
NO, you sound too serious and I'm not going to waste hours, if not days, training a new team when I'm still fucking around trying to beat Emerald for the first time. :V


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> NO, you sound too serious and I'm not going to waste hours, if not days, training a new team when I'm still fucking around trying to beat Emerald for the first time. :V


No. No. I get owned by serious teams.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

SirRob said:


> No. No. I get owned by serious teams.


 
Also my ghost team hasn't come to fruition yet. :[

That's the only way I'm going to play online: in style.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 21, 2011)

1- Thunder's only neutrally effective. Lower speed? He's meant to tank, who gives an eff about speed.
2- Noctowl's actually pretty weak. I've used one, pretty bad. If you're using this for competetive, it's a big no-no.
3- This is the only viable strategy of all of these. 
4- Hitting you with stalling. Ludicolo might be hurt by toxic, sure, but he's going to be regaining so much HP that it would take about 5 turns before it outweighs the regain. Poison type? Still, leech seed and stall. It works.
Oh, and I forgot to mention that I usually lead in with Meganium (with light clay) to light screen/ reflect, so half damage for 6 turns! Yay!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Also my ghost team hasn't come to fruition yet. :[
> 
> That's the only way I'm going to play online: in style.


...Want to play using just our in-game teams at least? It'd level the playing field.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

SirRob said:


> ...Want to play using just our in-game teams at least? It'd level the playing field.


 
I'm actually kind of busy... too busy to set up my laptop for the wired network here, and then set it up to transmit wireless.

Hit me up in the summer, yo, and you can hold me to that.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'm actually kind of busy... too busy to set up my laptop for the wired network here, and then set it up to transmit wireless.
> 
> Hit me up in the summer, yo, and you can hold me to that.


I don't set up five minute matches half a year in advance, sorry...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 21, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Also, in any competitive game you will see people overusing the best character.


 
Which is why you don't play it competitively if you wish to have fun and win with your favourites.  

Competitive PokÃ©mon doesn't really fit my playstyle anyhow - I'm one of those people who likes to go on and see people playing with their favourites or to see someone coming at me with a different team. If I go on and see everyone using the same team over and over and over again, then I get bored and wonder why the programmers even made so many different playable characters if nobody ever uses' em.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Which is why you don't play it competitively if you wish to have fun and win with your favourites.
> 
> Competitive PokÃ©mon doesn't really fit my playstyle anyhow - I'm one of those people who likes to go on and see people playing with their favourites or to see someone coming at me with a different team. If I go on and see everyone using the same team over and over and over again, then I get bored and wonder why the programmers even made so many different playable characters if nobody ever uses' em.


 
So you'd be impressed if I cam at you with a completely pointless Smeargle that knows transform? c:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 21, 2011)

It'd be surprised for sure.  

Especially if it's a Smeargle in a sea of overused ubers.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 21, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Which is why you don't play it competitively if you wish to have fun and win with your favourites.
> 
> Competitive PokÃ©mon doesn't really fit my playstyle anyhow - I'm one of those people who likes to go on and see people playing with their favourites or to see someone coming at me with a different team. If I go on and see everyone using the same team over and over and over again, then I get bored and wonder why the programmers even made so many different playable characters if nobody ever uses' em.


Well, I do play with my favorites. I've baffled some people with my team... So if you were to play me, it'd be refreshing! Hahaha!


----------



## Waffles (Feb 21, 2011)

I tend to use my favorites, although I balance favorites and how good they are when playing with friends.
Also, FML I have to train an effing jumpluff to level 59 just to get my new ludicolo to know leech seed and giga drain.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> If you haven't played competitive multiplayer (to be fair, I haven't either), try it sometime and you'll see just how damned fast a good opponent can crack that pineapple wide open.


1. Fair, but not an actual response to what I said.
2. Not sure if Noctowl can take the ice beam and survive.
3. If it takes the ice beam, then yes, Ludicolo is likely fucked.
4. I never mentioned toxic.

I understand full well that there's plenty that can counter Ludicolo. My premise was that switching/leaving in a flying type on him is fairly stupid.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 22, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> 2. Not sure if Noctowl can take the ice beam and survive.


Yes -- Noctowl and Ludicolo are almost equal when it comes to tanking HP/Defense/Sp.Def .

For everything else, there's Yache berries.  Or even better, Enigma berries.  (Of course, you can always pack one yourself but most Flying types can simply Pluck it right off you.)

So yeah, if you run into a _human_ opponent with a good team, be ready to watch your pineapple get juiced faster than you can say 'smoothie'.  That is all.


----------



## NA3LKER (Feb 22, 2011)

i really cannot wait. i played a demo of white on the weekend at a GAME store when downloading celebi. it is brilliant, a real breath of fresh air in the series whilst still maintaining the distinct feel of pokemon. this gen also has some really cool new pokemon that i cannot wait to capture.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 22, 2011)

Who is a pokemon is this crazy world!?

I bet rrob is one.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 22, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Who is a pokemon is this crazy world!?
> 
> I bet rrob is one.


 
Ugh, why did I listen to even a minute of that.


----------



## clover (Feb 22, 2011)

omigawd. yes. yes. yes. I fucking love Pokemon. D; I own every game that's come out. I feel so lame XD;;  Really can't wait to get my midget hands on it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Ugh, why did I listen to even a minute of that.


 Erm, What?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 22, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Who is a pokemon is this crazy world!?
> 
> I bet rrob is one.


I'll be a Pokemon... if you'll be my trainer.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 22, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I'll be a Pokemon... if you'll be my trainer.


 On second thought......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8q0EKrUTDo&feature=related


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Ugh, why did I listen to even a minute of that.


Thanks for the warning.  I should listen to it sometime -- with the volume off, that is.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 23, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> On second thought......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8q0EKrUTDo&feature=related


Sir... SirRon...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 23, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Sir... SirRon...


 ....Yeah


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I'll be a Pokemon... if you'll be my trainer.


 ...the rules for flirting are very different in this thread...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 23, 2011)

Love! said:


> ...the rules for flirting are very different in this thread...


 Don't worry, He's a creep


----------



## Xenke (Feb 23, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Don't worry, He's a creep


 
Oo look at me, I'm Nicki Minaj.

bawk bawk bawk bawk


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Don't worry, He's a creep


 Ew. Nicki Minaj is what you get when a completely unremarkable woman decides she wants to be the black Lady GaGa, and sucks reporters' dicks until they agree to call her that in some articles. [Incidentally, I wasn't aware GaGa was white until I heard the analogy, as I hadn't started listening to her yet at that point. So it's relevant!]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oo look at me, I'm Nicki Minaj.
> 
> bawk bawk bawk bawk


 Better??????


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Better??????


 Worse. :evil:


----------

